# Written debate between John Frame and Paul Kurtz



## cih1355 (Jul 31, 2010)

I found a written debate between John Frame and Paul Kurtz that deals with the foundation of moral principles. Here is the link: Do We Need God To Be Moral?


----------



## goodnews (Jul 31, 2010)

That was great, thanks. I've read elsewhere that Frame doesn't feel comfortable debating on his feet. But, he sure is fantastic on paper. Mr. Kurtz does an admirable job defending a position that is indefensible, and he represents the unfortunate ethic that is becoming more and more prevalent in our society. Fortunately, Frame is a great thinker, who argues from Truth. You just can't get past the reality that all morality is relative without an absolute standard. And laws based on relativity cannot be logical or fair and thus cannot lead to stability.


----------

